# Help me code this exam 99202 or 99203



## grandmacora (Jul 23, 2009)

#1          Yesterday, 06:51 AM  
grandmacora  
Networker   Join Date: Apr 2007
Posts: 37 

 WHAT IS THE LEVEL OF EXAM? EXP PROB OR DETAILED?  

This is a new pt --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 He is alert, oriented and cooperative. He appears to be in good health. Exam of the right knee demonstrates no effusion today. He does have mild pseudolaxity of the lateral ligament. Posterolateral corner structures are normal. ACL PCL and MCL are normal. He does have medial tenderness. The lateral joint line is sensitive particulary in the mid portion. THe patellofemoral joint is also somewhat painful with what appears to be a slightly thick plica. Hip exam demonstrates minor tightness with terminal intenal rotation and terminnal abduction but otherwise looks good. Thanks


----------



## renifejn (Jul 27, 2009)

I'd say detailed under the '95


----------

